# The termite carved Platypus Gum burl cast as a bottle stopper...!



## robutacion (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi peoples,

Some time ago I have done some casting with some of this "termite" carved Platypus Gun burl, in a couple of resin colours apart from a few square blanks of considerable size (advertised on this IAP  closed add) and today I though is grab a small blank (bottle stopper blank #14) and take if for a spin in the lathe.

While the piece was turned as a bottle stopper, I utilised most of the blanks height and endup with a simple design that after done, I though would make also a very nice vehicle gear shift knob, actually I won't be surprised if the thread on if (M10) would be the same as the gear shift factory knobs, anyway the shape and size seem to be suitable for such use...!

Many of those blanks done that day, have a 2 pour in them, after I realised that I didn't mix enough of resin the first time around and some how, using the same Pearlex colour, I put a little too much of it on the second pour so, the colour come up a lot darker...!

That joint could have been worked in many different way but I decided to keep it simple but at the same time no too obvious.

It did come up alright...!

What do you think...???

Cheers
George


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it looks really nice. Its to bad though that you could not mix the darker purple with the lighter a little, hiding the perfectly straight pour separation.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 16, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I think it looks really nice. Its to bad though that you could not mix the darker purple with the lighter a little, hiding the perfectly straight pour separation.



Yeah, the first pour was already set when I remove the molds from the pressure pot.  The first pour was filling the mold well above the wood but, the mold was a large one and in it were 12 of these blanks.

The depth and volume of resin required to fill all these pieces of wood, did tricked considerably, as the mold was full with resin (approx 1 litre) to the very top before it went into the pot but, 100PSI of pressure soon pushed the resin to every crevasse in there plus, the gaps created in between blanks, resulting in the resin level to drop a little bellow needed.

Due to the nature of the wood pieces that were cast, the heights (tops/peaks) of each one were different therefore, making some poking out of the resin and some not.  Most of them, I could cut the top/darker resin layer off and still be OK, that or just remove the darker layer all together, even on those blanks where the wood tips are above that joint...!

There are various ways to deal with the joint issue, not only in the bottle stopper blanks but also in the other larger square blanks.  On the jewellery box blanks, simply cutting on the joint for the lid, would resolve the joint issue but, there are other ways to make that joint become a feature and not a negative point of the piece...!

Like the old saying..., "how many ways are there, to skin a cat...???"

Cheers
George


----------



## johncrane (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice George!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jul 17, 2012)

I like this.  What is between the blank and stopper, part of the blank or added metal?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 17, 2012)

That would also make an absurd cane handle. Well done!


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome stopper. I love the colors.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 17, 2012)

LarryDNJR said:


> I like this.  What is between the blank and stopper, part of the blank or added metal?



Well spotted Larry, I normally take also a pic with the bottle stopper open as a cork screw also, I didn't this time but you knew that something was not quite the same as the normal bottle stopper kits.

I use this kit more than the T handle one also a combination set, even tough for functionality, particularly for those with arthritis or any other hand used difficulties, the T handle one offers a much better use option on the cork-screw option...!

I just took a pic of the kit open and, looking at it, I can see that my scar from the Carpel tunnel surgery I had last February, shows far too clear, sorry...!

Thank you also, to all that commented...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------

